# Demba Ba al Chelsea



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Gennaio 2013)

DEMBA BA: FIRST WORDS

Posted on: Fri 04 Jan 2013
Striker Demba Ba completed his transfer from Newcastle on Friday morning, and is available for Saturday's trip to Southampton in the FA Cup.
He spoke to the official Chelsea website for the first time before meeting his team-mates and training at Cobham, and told us he is raring to go. The Senegalese is also available for our Capital One Cup semi-final first leg against Swansea City on Wednesday.

D*emba, welcome to Chelsea. What are your first impressions?*
It feels good to be here, I'm very happy and very proud. This training ground is massive, it has good facilities and will only help my work.
It was important for me, and for Newcastle, to get my future sorted and now we can move on. Now they have the whole month to buy someone and for me as well, the sooner the better. Now I am here I just need to get settled in.

*Interest in you was well-reported. Was it a difficult decision in joining Chelsea?*
When the club who won the Champions League wants you, the decision making is very easy. This club is massive and that's something that helped the decision a lot. It was not a hard one.
I remember the last game we played. It was tough. They dominated the whole game against us and we lost 2-0 at Stamford Bridge. When you see a team coming to Newcastle and winning 3-0 like they did last season, you know it will be hard to face teams like that. Now I am on the other side I will be happy to do the same to the other teams.
I am also happy to be back in London. It means everything to be here. I think I will not live far from the training ground. I am a city boy, but I have two kids and a wife, and it is different.

*Do you know anyone at the club already?*
I know Eden Hazard a little bit. I met him through a friend and [goalkeeping coach] Christophe Lollichon as well. I met him some times in France, so there are a couple of faces I know a little bit.

*Your career has been an incredible journey, but you seem settled in the Premier League?*
In two years now in the Premier League I have learned a lot and I keep learning. I just want to keep playing football and trying to score goals. I try to be strong mentally. This is a big part of the success of someone. If you are strong mentally then you have good chances to succeed.
Yesterday I was looking back and smiling to myself, saying "Yes, I've done it." I feel very proud, not only for me but the people who supported me over the years - my agent for instance who has been there since I was 15, my mum as well because when I skipped school she was afraid but today I am very proud for my family and today.
I never lost belief in my football though, never. You keep working and things come. Rewards always come.

*You also settled in quickly at both your previous clubs in England…*
Hopefully I can do the same here, it would be good. This club is at another level, it isn't West Ham or Newcastle. They are both big clubs with a strong history, but Chelsea is Chelsea and you cannot compare. It will be easier with world-class players around, who make the football look so easy.
I hope they can create a lot of chances for me when I play. I have watched some replays of some games to see how the team is playing and hopefully it will be good.

*Is it fair to say you play better as a lone striker than in a pair?*
I don't know if it's fair to say. It doesn't matter if you have one, two or three forwards. You always have someone supporting you and more than one player thinking of scoring goals.
When you play with two both will try to score goals, and the percentage chance can increase automatically. With another striker I can do a bit more around the pitch and not just be focused in the penalty area. With only one striker it can be good also because you have wingers helping you. It really doesn't matter for me.

*Are you fit and available to play for this weekend's FA Cup game against Southampton?*
I am fit. I played Southampton recently and we had a bad experience. We had a bad game from the first to the last minute, so hopefully if I am part of the squad it will be another story.
Chelsea TV will also be airing their first interview with Ba this evening, from 6.30pm. Tickets for Swansea on Wednesday are still available.

Direttamente dal sito del Chelsea... adesso si sbarazzeranno di Torres ? Non credo che Demba sia venuto a fare panchina.


----------



## Dexter (4 Gennaio 2013)

è un colpaccio. non tanto per il giocatore in sè,quanto per il prezzo: hanno pagato la clausola di rescissione,che era di tipo 8 milioni di euro...meno di pazzini insomma


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2013)

Si sono giustamente stufati del rendimento di Torres, ha tutte le carte in regola per rubare il posto allo spagnolo.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Benitez ha dichiarato che serviva qualcuno che facesse rifiatare il Nino.Il senegalese per tal motivo è stato ingaggiato,non certo per cedere lo spagnolo.


----------



## robs91 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Buon giocatore preso ad un prezzo accettabile.


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Benitez ha dichiarato che serviva qualcuno che facesse rifiatare il Nino.Il senegalese per tal motivo è stato ingaggiato,non certo per cedere lo spagnolo.



Io credo per rubare il posto al nino


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Gennaio 2013)

Diventerà titolare, è un gran bel attaccante


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Bah non lo so,resta il fatto che non rappresenta l'acquisto per cedere lo spagnolo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Gennaio 2013)

Magari ruberà il posto al Nino(probabile)esploderà e diventerà come Falcao


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Gennaio 2013)

A ste cifre è un colpaccio clamoroso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A ste cifre è un colpaccio clamoroso


Pensarci noi no... con i soldi di Pato(che ci sarebbero avanzati)e il suo stipendio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pensarci noi no... con i soldi di Pato(che ci sarebbero avanzati)e il suo stipendio.


Stipendio fuori portata credo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Stipendio fuori portata credo...


Prende più di 4 milioni ? Non credo proprio...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Gennaio 2013)

ruberà sicuramente il posto a Torres


----------



## iceman. (4 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbia o doumbia del cska per me e' ancora piu' forte


----------



## Dexter (5 Gennaio 2013)

ha già segnato


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

doppietta di Ba ciao torres buona panca.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Gennaio 2013)

Pagato meno di Spazzini.Direi che non c'è altro da aggiungere.


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2013)

Cioè c'era questo qui in estate che potevi prendere per 9 mln togliendoti Robinho/Pato per dargli quei 4,5 mln che avrebbe chiesto e noi andiamo a prendere Pazzini con una valutazione di 5mln Cassano + 7 cash? sono senza parole.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Gennaio 2013)

doppietta all'esordio, ha già rubato il posto a torres


----------



## Van The Man (5 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me è molto forte anche il suo ex compagno al Newcastle, Papiss Cissè


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2013)

Lo dicevo che questo a suon di gol avrebbe fregato il posto a Torres.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2013)

Ba sta emergendo, promette bene perché qualità ne ha ed è in forma. Torres è un giocatore stanco, secondo me finito e che ancora aspettano perché hanno speso davvero troppo per lui.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Gennaio 2013)

Demba Ba è forte forte. Troppo poco pubblicizzato.


----------



## Doctore (6 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ba sta emergendo, promette bene perché qualità ne ha ed è in forma. Torres è un giocatore stanco, secondo me finito e che ancora aspettano perché hanno speso davvero troppo per lui.


Senza contare che ha un ingaggio mostruoso per il reale valore...circa 9 milioni all anno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Senza contare che ha un ingaggio mostruoso per il reale valore...circa 9 milioni all anno


Si sa quando scadrà il suo contratto ? Perché credo che il Chelsea non si possa neanche permettere di sbolognarlo a qualcuno.


----------



## sheva90 (6 Gennaio 2013)

@M_arioBalotelli: Demba Ba has taken 65 mins to score 2 goals for Chelsea. Fernando Torres took 30 games to score 2.

LOL.


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2013)

Io credo Torres sarà il dopo Falcao all'Atletico.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io credo Torres sarà il dopo Falcao all'Atletico.



Degno quasi del cambio Ibra-Pazzini


----------



## Doctore (6 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si sa quando scadrà il suo contratto ? Perché credo che il Chelsea non si possa neanche permettere di sbolognarlo a qualcuno.


credo nel 2016...bella per abramovic


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2013)

bravo Demba Ba


----------

